# Belly measurements



## Wobbles

Ok never thought anything of it but what does it mean?

30 cms means I'm measuring 30 weeks? She defo said 30 Im sure she said cms when i looked at her she said its fine so assume shes saying I measure 30 weeks?


----------



## Tezzy

im pretty sure thats how it works


----------



## ishtar

Yup, they measure the fundus I think it's called in cm, because it so neatly corresponds to the weeks. I measured 32 cm at my last check up, and I'm 32 weeks along, so that fit. But my doctor said that a cm here or there was nothing to worry about.


----------



## bexxie

I always measured 3-4 weeks behind and turns out she was 2 weeks behind so if I had her at 38 weeks she only measured 36 lol and look at bloody size she was. they confused me with all those measurements
bex.x


----------



## ablaze

callum measured 2cm bigger, an he was 10lb! so baby can hide me reckons!


----------



## Mango

I was measured at 20cm today so I think it's roughly accurate.


----------



## Layla

yeah thats right wobs, you normaly messure teh same amount of CM to the number of weeks you are, the midwifes say that you can messure 2CM more or less than your dates at times but anymore or less than 2CM and they tend to arrange growth scans

x


----------



## littlelady

when i had my check up at 28 weeks she said i was 29 cm and it got me thinking could it just be a big baby?


----------

